# USBGA



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

The USBGA is now once again accepting NOA registration of does upon passing a visual inspection (digital photo). They can be registered as "grade" at 50% and then their offspring (bred to FB buck) 75%, etc.
They were going to discontinue doing this after the first of the year, but since ABGA is no longer accepting anyone else's registration they are keeping it. The main benefit I see to this is that the kids can show the breeding does at local USBGA shows instead of just showing wethers in 4-H. They do have to meet the breed standard to be registered.
They also host a national 4-H show for the kids and will do a local show if requested to do so. I like that they have the kids in mind.  
Just thought I would share with anyone else who might be interested with kids who may want to show some of their commercial does. I do not work for the USBGA and am not promoting them, but they seemed like very nice people and were very helpful. :laugh: That's how it should be, imo. Our ABGA buckling will become USBGA soon.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

The USBGA is a very "user friendly" registry, I actually was on the phone for an hour yesterday with Annette....NOA, in my opinion is wasted money...Buying an NOA registration does not make your animal any more valuable, or better for that matter, because NOA's are worth just as much as unregistered animals except they have paperwork that Says they are better. Really all it does is generate New Money for the registry...Depending on where you intend to show, I might forewarn you about the "not so pleased to see you and your unregistered mutt" attitude you may run into when you unload your goat and pass your fresh new NOA papers to the superintendant...If your buck is 2 teated and you think he can pass a visual inspection, and his gsire had No Problems, I would then keep him registered with the ABGA...or double him...And I believe the ABGA extended the deadline to register animals from other registries until May(?)...then in May I predict they will extend again...JMO


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Annette is who I talked to, very nice woman! I was only considering registering 3 of my does who I know are 2 pb, 1 fb. They were all culls, but only one for a confirmation flaw (fish teat on right side). Her trip girls this year didn't inherit it with a 1:1 sire. The other two were for having mostly singles, though one had twins once. Both had trips for me this year. :wink: 
I know what you mean, though. They will be considered mutts because they have no papers with them. You get what you pay for and I didn't pay for papers.  
We will keep our buck registered ABGA since they already applied for it before we purchased him (no choice for us), but will dual register him and any future pb/fb we purchase will be switched to USBGA. Most breeders in this area are IBGA so with an ABGA buck that leaves me with absolutely nothing if he isn't dual registered.
I agree with you whole heartedly on the ABGA deadline extending and extending and extending as more people stick to their guns. :thumbup:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

A Little cost saving tip you may or may not already know: When you register uour first set of kids from your new buck and does with the USBGA, If the sire and dam are registrered with another registry the USBGA will automatically tranfer them into their registry, meaning they will be double registered. You will get a USBGA set of paper to put alongside of your ABGA set...I think it is free, if not its very cheap. So instead of using the NOA system, you could simply breed your FB buck to your does and then register the kids with the USBGA. The kids will only be 50's but if you keeep breeding them up by the time they are PB's the Studded will drop off your peds...If you went with NOA it would stay for another generation...So when you are told registering NOA helps you grade up faster, It is true BUT it actually lowers the value of your future generations for an extra year...Which is worth more a commercial kid or a PB kid? again JMO


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

It is not on the ABGA website that the deadline has been extended. It says March 1.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Relics. I didn't know about studded, and am still not sure what studded means but know it's something to do with indicating they were from a NOA doe. That's definitely a good way of looking at it and I am reconsidering it all.
It would just be nice if the kids could have fun showing the grown does in an open show. They'd really enjoy that.  
I guess if we ever went to sell the doelings we could get them registered ABGA if someone wanted it. Too expensive for me to maintain both for sure!
Thank you for explaining it all to me, still learning what's what. :hug:


----------

